
Do You Know Cobol? If So, There Might Be a Job for You - zdw
https://www.wsj.com/articles/do-you-know-cobol-if-so-there-might-be-a-job-for-you-1537550913
======
simonblack
While there may be a job going, I don't want the work.

But I used to like COBOL a lot. It was easy to pick up a program that you had
written years and years before and be able to understand it completely. Self-
documenting.

I was never really able to do that with BASIC, C, assembly, Pascal or several
other languages that I hadn't even looked at for many years.

------
daly
Cobol? Wow. I taught a cobol course in graduate school in the 1970s. Who knew
it would still be around.

